# Lewes (East Sussex) this coming Sunday



## USER1999 (Jan 19, 2010)

Some idiot keeps texting me about this, so I'm in.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 19, 2010)

Anybody fancy a game at Lewes GC in East Sussex this Sunday.
The course is now open after the snow and I can guarantee that the fairways and greens will be in superb condition, even after the wet weather we have had. 
The course's website is here...

http://www.lewesgolfclub.co.uk/

Really nice course on the top of the South Downs, a bit of a bugger if the wind gets up but as I say, always in great condition even at this time of the year.
Green fee (with 2fore1 vouchers) are about Â£20.00 so not too bad at all for a Sunday round on a private course.
I've got a fourball already arranged with 3 other mates, but I'm sure we could get two fourballs up if we really tried.
1st tee is booked for 12.07 & 12.14 and we have some additional 2fore1 vouchers!!
Rob


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 19, 2010)

Some idiot keeps texting me about this, so I'm in.
		
Click to expand...

Nice one Chris.
That's 5 of us then. 3 more required for a nice little afternoons golf


----------



## Golfmmad (Jan 19, 2010)

Would love to have joined you guys but playing in the medal on Saturday, so busy on Sunday.
Have an enjoyable round though, nice course.

Golfmmad.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 19, 2010)

Would love to have joined you guys but playing in the medal on Saturday
		
Click to expand...

So you'd rather shoot a 120 with strangers than 118 with friends?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks for the offer Smiffy but I'm first out in the monthly stableford so I'll either be in a foul mood at home with HID or knocking 500 range balls working out what went wrong. The sad thing is both options are actually believable


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Jan 19, 2010)

Would have joined you crazy lads but I'm doing my second handicap card on Sunday.  Let's see if I can balls this one up like the last one!  

Thanks for the invite though.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks for the offer Smiffy but I'm first out in the monthly stableford so I'll either be in a foul mood at home with HID or knocking 500 range balls working out what went wrong. The sad thing is both options are actually believable
		
Click to expand...

The second one is a given


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 19, 2010)

James has just rung me to say he can make it Murph.
We should have a laugh if nothing else.....     

So 2 more players needed to make up the 8 then


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 19, 2010)

Oh great, that's just what we need. Another idiot who can't play to his handicap.

I'll be off 12 by the way. I should get 3 shots back for travelling south.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 19, 2010)

Oh great, that's just what we need. Another idiot who can't play to his handicap.

I'll be off 12 by the way. I should get 3 shots back for travelling south.
		
Click to expand...

Oooh! I've just remembered you're giving me 3.
Want to make it a tenner this time?
It just got interesting


----------



## Leftie (Jan 19, 2010)

Some idiot keeps texting me about this
		
Click to expand...

-ditto-.  Unfortunately I'm already booked in for my first medal in many a month that morning.

Apologies for absence.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 19, 2010)

Damn handicap secretarys, damn computers, damn congu, have they no idea? have they never seen me play? 9? You're having a laugh?

All bets are off.


----------



## JustOne (Jan 20, 2010)

Oh great, that's just what we need. Another idiot who can't play to his handicap.
		
Click to expand...

Is anyone going to be there who can?


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 20, 2010)

Have just received a text from my mate Bob Eagle who says he can join us...so that's 7 of us now.
Just one more required.

Bob's a bit "posh" so could I ask you to curb your language James?
Many thanks and toodle pip


----------



## HTL (Jan 20, 2010)

Too far for me lads, sorry.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 20, 2010)

What's too far mean? It can only be an hour from you?


----------



## HTL (Jan 20, 2010)

Hour and a half. Will be driving the Mrs girly jeep with a top speed of about 60mph. 
I have the option of playing at Ascot....... Howâ€™s the weather looking for Sunday down at Lewes? And whatâ€™s the course like?


----------



## BushFinder (Jan 20, 2010)

Smiffy,
I've sent you a PM about the Addington.

BushFinder


----------



## HTL (Jan 20, 2010)

http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/weather/uk/se/brighton_forecast_weather.html

OK im in, is there space left? Moving house on the Saturday, HID is none too happy that im leaving her to sort it all out but she will get over it in time, I hope.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 20, 2010)

That the way to do it, start as you mean to go on.

Hope she doesn't change the locks while you are away.


----------



## HTL (Jan 20, 2010)

Should be done in 4 hours before it gets dark. Ill try and keep it on the fairways this time!


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 20, 2010)

So we now have the 8.
I'll keep us 4 forumers together and let the other lads (my best mates) go out on their own
Sounds like a re-match of the Copthorne encounter with James and I defending our unbeaten record against the two wayward knobs


----------



## JustOne (Jan 20, 2010)

Smiffy you do realise that Summer isn't here yet, I don't want you walking off after 15 holes again just 'cos you're a bit cold!


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 20, 2010)

Smiffy you do realise that Summer isn't here yet, I don't want you walking off after 15 holes again just 'cos you're a bit cold!
		
Click to expand...

Tit


And what would it matter. I would have won the game for us by then anyway you useless knob


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 20, 2010)

From what I have seen of the course, the wayward boys might have the advantage.

Anyway, by the law of averages, HTL has to play well at some point. Even blind squirrels find nuts occasionally.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 20, 2010)

He could caddy for you, or just wait in the car park, and clean your clubs when you have finished.

Actually, better idea, he could stand 120 yards down the left side of the fairway and ball spot for you.


----------



## HTL (Jan 20, 2010)

It leaves you giving me a load of shots! And I reckon im going to need them â€“ have not hit a ball in over a week. Going to try and play Friday and perhaps the range Sat. It does look an open course to nail some wayward drives - is this the case Smiffy?


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 20, 2010)

Even blind squirrels find nuts occasionally.
		
Click to expand...

Fair point.
But you are partnering Hywel.
Where does that leave me with James?


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 20, 2010)

It does look an open course to nail some wayward drives - is this the case Smiffy?
		
Click to expand...

On some holes you can get away with it, but don't be fooled. The course is on top of the South Downs and most (not all) fairways have quite a bit of slope to them, and the rough can be punishing. A bad bounce or big slice can put you into real trouble. Trust me, it's no push over. Don't let the absence of trees lull you into a false sense of security....   

And Chris....I have my G10 back mate. Nothing will be going left. Or right come to that. Just straight down the middle Geezer


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 20, 2010)

And short, lets not forget short.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 20, 2010)

And short, lets not forget short.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah and short. Forgot about that.



Knob


----------



## JustOne (Jan 20, 2010)

Actually, better idea, he could stand 120 yards down the left side of the fairway and ball spot for you.
		
Click to expand...

I need to be down the RIGHT side of the fairway if I'm gonna find his slice... and not more than 80yds (more UP than forwards)  



Smiffy can you phone me plz....... waiting.......


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 21, 2010)

Smiffy can you phone me plz....... waiting.......  

Click to expand...

You can pull your trousers back up now James


----------



## CrapHacker (Jan 21, 2010)

Good job Mike didn't have this thread to read before he picked the team.

I'm shocked with what you lot get up to


----------



## JustOne (Jan 21, 2010)

We scrub up well


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 23, 2010)

Weather looking good for tomorrow....

http://www.metcheck.com/V40/UK/FREE/tomorrow.asp?zipcode=Lewes

Hopefully the winds will stay light... as I said earlier the last thing you want forecast is a 20mph one 'cos if it's 20 down on the ground it will be 40 up there!
I really think you guys will be impressed with the course. It's no beauty, a bit barren and windswept in places, but it's always in fantastic condition and a place I would definitely join if I lived closer. Lovely greens and the fairways are that really nice peaty type turf that is great to nip a ball off.

Really looking forward to getting out and having a game, haven't played since December 13th and beginning to really miss it, which is unusual for me.
Planning to get there about 11.30 for a quick brew before we go out. 
See you all there
Rob


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 23, 2010)

Yep, looking forward to it. I will be there nice and early. Got an iffy shoulder after Tuesdays nonsense, so not swinging well. Hopefully Hywell will carry me round.


----------



## Leftie (Jan 23, 2010)

Have a good one guys


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 24, 2010)

Got an iffy shoulder after Tuesdays nonsense, so not swinging well.
		
Click to expand...

I've just chipped a fingernail


----------



## CrapHacker (Jan 24, 2010)

I even see blue sky trying to shine through.

Have a good'n lads.

I'm just about to 'help' the good lady tidy up, then I have the pleasure of driving her into Eastbourne to watch her spend 4 hours in 8 shops look at 77 different tops, before eventually buying one in the first shop we went in.

Is it to early for a pint of Murphy's ?


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 24, 2010)

*Hywel is a bloody bandit....

We were robbed *


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 24, 2010)

Thats why I called him as my partner. He is so dangerous off that handicap. Hope he didn't lighten your wallet too much


----------



## JustOne (Jan 24, 2010)

Well played Hywel/Murph, good victory, strong to the end. I think I'm right that even if Smiffy HAD of holed that 13inch putt on the 17th that we'd still have lost down the last? 





			Hope he didn't lighten your wallet too much
		
Click to expand...

 When he left you could see the axles of his car bending with the weight of cash he pocketed!

As usual it was a pleasure <doffs hat>

James.


----------



## HTL (Jan 24, 2010)

Was a great day down at Lewes. The views were spectacular and the company as always superb.  The course was in great condition for the time of year and a good test. 

Have attached a picture of Smiffy having some issues on 1 of the short par 3â€™s. It was a savage 135 yarder, the four of us left the hole having scored only 2 points!  I know its a crap picture but I was in a rush. 


[image]http://


----------



## JustOne (Jan 24, 2010)

Have attached a picture of Smiffy having some issues on 1 of the short par 3â€™s. 

  

Click to expand...

I'm having trouble remembering... what iron did smiffy hit into that bunker?


----------



## Leftie (Jan 24, 2010)

Click to expand...


Is that your new lightweight GoKart Smiffy?


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 24, 2010)

I remember.... It was a putter! On the green for one, off and in the sand for two, blob. Classic.

Seriously guys, good fun, and well played Hywell. Never seen it before. Heard about it, but then have heard of yetis too. They might be less rare.

We need a decider.

Did anyone mention WE WON!

And I won Â£15 on the stableford. Off 9 (second to Hywell, damn). Bring it on. Just need to sort out the driving, which sucked today. That said, 34 points today is way better than the 23 yesterday.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 25, 2010)

Smiffy 29 points
James 32 points
Murph 34 points
Hywel  *41 points!!!* 
With the opposition scoring like that, we did well to hang on to their coat tails!
Hywel was last seen galloping down the Lewes Road on his steed "Black Betty" carrying a bag of swag and heading for York. Apparantly he had to be there by midnight...

Can't believe I blobbed that par 3. On the green for one, and then putted off into the bunker. Thinned my bunker shot to the back of the green and couldn't be arsed to attempt the 40 foot putt for a 4 and a point. I took it out on my sand iron instead...no wonder Hywel was in a hurry!
Great game again. Very enjoyable, despite being a little "ring rusty" and that makes us 1-1 in the series, definitely need a decider..
Thanks for putting in the effort to get there lads


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 25, 2010)

Is that your new lightweight GoKart Smiffy?  
 

Click to expand...

Not mine Rog.
My GoKart was sitting nicely up by the side of the green next to where I had just played my previous shot


----------



## vig (Jan 25, 2010)

Smiffy 29 points
James 32 points
Murph 34 points
Hywel  *41 points!!!* 
With the opposition scoring like that, we did well to hang on to their coat tails!
Hywel was last seen galloping down the Lewes Road on his steed "Black Betty" carrying a bag of swag and heading for York. Apparantly he had to be there by midnight...

Can't believe I blobbed that par 3. On the green for one, and then putted off into the bunker. Thinned my bunker shot to the back of the green and couldn't be arsed to attempt the 40 foot putt for a 4 and a point. I took it out on my sand iron instead...no wonder Hywel was in a hurry!
Great game again. Very enjoyable, despite being a little "ring rusty" and that makes us 1-1 in the series, definitely need a decider..
Thanks for putting in the effort to get there lads
     

Click to expand...

Don't want to kick a man when he's down but i'll make an exception in your case.     It was Black BESS not Black Betty.  The latter being a song you twonk!!!


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 25, 2010)

Don't want to kick a man when he's down but i'll make an exception in your case.     It was Black BESS not Black Betty.  The latter being a song you twonk!!!



Click to expand...

I know that, you knob!!
But Black Bess is dead now, isn't she?
And Black Bess was Dick Turpins horse anyway, not Hywels.
Thanks for pointing it out to me though Vig, very helpful.


----------

